# My Happy Place- Videos of my Farm



## luvmypets (Sep 27, 2016)

Put together a video of my lovely animals. I hope you enjoy 

The dark brown Alpaca is very thin in the video. I took these videos at the begging of the summer. He has bulked up a lot as he was very thin when we got him(mid may).


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 27, 2016)

That was fantastic! Great music too. 
Really great fade in/out...  the lil piggies runy around were so cute. The sheep love you!

Well done. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 28, 2016)

Very nice job, and the Silkie hen looks so proud of her chicks; they are the best little moms. 

What kind of pigs are those?


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you - I really enjoyed this!


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 28, 2016)

Oh, I really want sheep! XD

Very nice video @luvmypets  ! 



babsbag said:


> What kind of pigs are those?


Mangalitsa would be my guess.


----------



## luvmypets (Sep 28, 2016)

micah wotring said:


> Oh, I really want sheep! XD
> 
> Very nice video @animalmom !
> 
> ...


I think you tagged the wrong person  

And yes they are mangalistas.


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 28, 2016)

luvmypets said:


> I think you tagged the wrong person
> 
> And yes they are mangalistas.


Oh, XD oops.  I'll fix that.

Yeah, I thought so. I'll have to get me some of those.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 28, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 5, 2016)

New video yay! 
Here is Patricia being a sweetie. We weren't feeding our pigs enough, but now that they have full bellies they are sweeties.. Except the one barrow, he is still annoying.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 6, 2016)

Maybe he has a right to be testy since you removed his testes! 

DD1 is hoping the chickens and alpacas will become buddies so she can get a picture of a chicken sitting on one like your chicken is on that sheep. 

SERIOUS fencing! How tall are those posts, how much in the ground?


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 6, 2016)

Your pigs are too cute. How old are they? I've always had super friendly barrows and our gilts are never as sweet. It's a bummer!


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 6, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Your pigs are too cute. How old are they? I've always had super friendly barrows and our gilts are never as sweet. It's a bummer!


8 months I believe. They were born around saint pattys.


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 6, 2016)

Funny story @Bruce the chickens use the sheep as a step stool to get in the barn before its time for dinner. Though now that the sheep are out in the field they cannot do it anymore. Btw, you better tell my pig to stop being mean because the point of removing his testes was to avoid him being testy ! He bit my brother yesterday and broke the skin a bit. I have to educate my family on how to tell the two barrows apart before they get hurt. As much as sending Kev to freezer camp early sounds awesome at this point, I am willing to put up with him until next summer. There meat is so good, so we are definitly going to wait. Hopefully he will be so fat by then he wont try anything. 

Not sure bout the fence posts, I don't pay attention to that. I "work" with the animals, my brother and dad do the actual work


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 7, 2016)

Nice videos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh, Kev does sound like a bad boy! "suckling" pig for T-day anyone? Those aren't little pot bellied pet pigs, I bet he gets bigger and stronger  and that will make him potentially more dangerous.

I don't know about training pigs, other than that they are smart animals and can learn lots of things.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 7, 2016)

Wow so they're not a traditional full size hog. Mine were 250lbs at 6 months.  Yours are little! I would be tempted to eat him early,  biting pigs are not good! They can  do some serious damage!


----------



## luvmypets (May 6, 2017)

I haven't done a video in a while, Im currently uploading two documenting our 2017 lambing. But enjoy this simple yet sweet video.


----------

